
Hover.css – A collection of CSS3 powered hover effects - mcalmels
http://ianlunn.github.io/Hover/
======
pen2l
There was an interesting comment made when this was last submitted:

    
    
        > Those are really nicely done effects, and I could see finding a use for 
        > some of the effects -- but not triggered on hover, I've pretty much given 
        > up on anything triggered on hover, because of need to support touch.
    

I never thought about it before this way, but it makes some sense. Are people
completely giving up hover-on effects because of this? It'll probably make
sites marginally faster to give up effects on hover... so that's 2 reasons to
ditch hover-on effects already. Do there still exist good reasons to keep it?

~~~
ianlunn
Hover still applies when a touch device is tapped but obviously if the element
is a link the page is navigated away from and thus the effect isn't seen. Not
all interactions navigate away from the page though so the effects are useful
in those cases. And of course, desktop and other devices with cursor
capabilities still make use of hover.

~~~
bioGrad
While it does still semi-work on mobile devices, frankly it is useless. Trying
to trigger hover by tapping on the webpage is just frustrating and overall a
bad user experience on mobile devices.

------
lukasm
Dup
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7018240](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7018240)

------
sctb
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8854354](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8854354)

------
edent
Works really well on Android using Samsung's S-Pen.

Interesting to see if other mobile platforms can detect fingers hovering over
the page.

------
ehtd
Nice effects

------
stephen123
Nice update.

------
Beltiras
Amazing work. Incorporating in my css-bag-of-tricks, posthaste.

~~~
petecooper
Out of interest, what else do you have stashed in that bag?

~~~
Beltiras
Nothing too fanciful, just a collection of links I found useful:

[https://github.com/blueimp/jQuery-File-
Upload](https://github.com/blueimp/jQuery-File-Upload)
[http://www.creativebloq.com/responsive-design-
tools-8134180](http://www.creativebloq.com/responsive-design-tools-8134180)
[http://www.cssmatic.com/border-radius](http://www.cssmatic.com/border-radius)
[http://tympanus.net/codrops/2013/11/07/css-overlay-
technique...](http://tympanus.net/codrops/2013/11/07/css-overlay-techniques/)
[http://www.entheosweb.com/tutorials/css/borders.asp](http://www.entheosweb.com/tutorials/css/borders.asp)
[http://css3gen.com/text-shadow/](http://css3gen.com/text-shadow/)
[http://www.abeautifulsite.net/whipping-file-inputs-into-
shap...](http://www.abeautifulsite.net/whipping-file-inputs-into-shape-with-
bootstrap-3/)
[http://ellekasai.github.io/purplecoat.js/](http://ellekasai.github.io/purplecoat.js/)

(omitting reference material anyone and everyone already has on their bookmark
bar)

I don't get the downvotes. Can someone explain?

